
Announcing FoundationDB Summit - chillaxtian
https://www.foundationdb.org/blog/announcing-foundationdb-summit/
======
davelester
From the post:

> FoundationDB Summit is organized on a single track with plenty of time to
> meet and learn from early adopters, core developers, and other community
> members. We're also part of the KubeCon + CloudNativeCon Community Events
> Day, and will be in the same Washington Convention Center as thousands of
> other open source engineers that week.

